
Consumer Internet Predictions for 2009 - peter123
http://lsvp.wordpress.com/2008/12/11/consumer-internet-predictions-for-2009/
======
jeremyliew
Also see the same article in the WSJ:
<http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122902532265099095.html>

